# Hunters with Bird&Trout



## Nowski (Dec 19, 2015)

Last of my Christmas orders that went out a couple of days ago. Three sets for a father and his two sons comprised of my new Hopewell Hunter design and my Osprey bird&trout model. Sheaths are by Sheldon Scott of Kentucky.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 19, 2015)

Those are fantastic! You are very talented.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2015)

What's the wood on the handles?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful knives man !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2015)

Is that you coastal knives ?


----------



## Nowski (Dec 19, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> What's the wood on the handles?



Honduran Rosewood Burl, Curly Koa and Desert Ironwood Burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nowski (Dec 19, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Is that you coastal knives ?



Yes sir.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2015)

Nowski said:


> Yes sir.


K I follow you on my new page


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

WOW really neat !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 19, 2015)

Really nice knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Dec 19, 2015)

Tclem said:


> K I follow you on my new page


What is your page?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 19, 2015)

Shannon - those are outstanding. Love those sheaths too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2015)

Nowski said:


> What is your page?


Paxtnsdaddy and just started mkmknives


----------



## SENC (Dec 19, 2015)

Tclem said:


> K I follow you on my new page



www.notoothknives.com?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 19, 2015)

Handsome n top notch Shannon !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 19, 2015)

Those are gorgeous, Shannon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2015)

SENC said:


> www.notoothknives.com?


Www.carolinawannabees.com

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 19, 2015)

Boy those are super nice! I also saw them on IG. 

I really love those little trout knives, I'm way more handy with a smaller knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 19, 2015)

Sharp lookin knives ,,,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 19, 2015)

Very, very nice Shannon!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow! Those are beautiful! Nice shape too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2015)

Eye watering display of knives & sheathes. Decadent wood choices. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 20, 2015)

Awesome knives Shannon. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

